# Large rear garage - how to organise it ?



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

I guess this isnt't specifically knaus, so mods feel free to move it.

I have a large rear garage on my sun traveller. I'm hoping to put in 2 adult & 2 kids bikes, and then sort out the rest of the space with storage boxes "of some sort", secured "in some way" !

I;m sure someone has already done this.

Any advise / suggestions ?


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Dealgan

No, I haven't the answer, but I'm watching with interest as mine's a tip at the mo' and I too will welcome any bright ideas.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Dealgan,
I don't imagine you'll have much space to organise by the time you arrange the 4 bikes - table and 4 chairs - leads hoses etc. 
I procured a couple of stackable boxes thanks to home delivery of groceries from a large multiple, ( they never asked me to return them honest). These carry all the loose stuff, tools, camping gaz, toilet fluid, leads and adaptors, hose and connectors, table top grill and cartridges and I have left space for new portable bbq to be bought shortly. I haven't fixed these , their own wight keeps them in place.
Supermarket type baskets are used for shoes and we have a large fabric bag for laundry. This setup works well most of the time, the big exception being when all bikes are required outside. I had a trial spin on a folding electric urbanmover on sat and will definitely buy 1 and maybe 2. the space they make available in the garage is crazy but just be aware that when you create space you have to find summat to fill it. Lidl have boot organisers on offer at the moment and I was thinking of attaching a couple of them to the back wall to take cleaners chamois etc. A selection of different length bungees and a couple of 1" ratchet tiedowns restrain the whole shebang while travelling

noel


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, We too are in the process or organising our garage, (not yet arrived but having read so many that had similar problems to you we thought we better start as we meant to go on. 

I read on another forum of a lady who had got large (I mean large ) wheel type boxes from Ikea, so as our Dealer is just down the road from one we called there while on a visit to the van. Have to say we sorted just about everything there, got two of the large boxes, almost clear so you can see what is in them, with lids, on the top of these we got matching boxes also with lids that slot perfectly into the larger lids so wont move (we hope). We have a shallow shelf that runs the width of the van that we got one of those hanging shoe shelves , the material kind that you can stand on their backs and they make great storage and can be cut to size, I know alot of people use them in the under cupboards as bottle holders. Ikea also did some colapsable plastic bins with lids, medium sizes with handles (like the material gardening bins) think they where 99p but we intend hanging them along the top back edge for gloves etc or anything light, they themselves are really light.

I decided I would rather have disorganized boxes and be able to walk around them than not be able to get in there at all. We also found a plastic swing type bin that we are going to attach to the wall nearest the hatch so we can put the rubbish out of the van so preventing smells and flying insects (which I have a bit of a thing about and any tips to prevent these gladly welcome). 

Feel Im rambling a bit now so will stop, any other tips about anything to do with storage I would love to hear. 

thanks
Mandy


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Yep, we're all thinking all along the same lines. We haven't got our new van yet, its the Hobby 770 and am told the garage is huge. Our RV storage was easy to manage as it was lots of different lockers. 

The problem I've seen with the stackable boxes is that the item you want is always in the bottom box!! I would prefer to get drawer type boxes. Atlantic Homecare have a couple of different types in plastic that could be stacked allowing easier access. I used 2 of them with great success last year in the wardrobe! Most of them have wheels but I just didn't put the wheels on. Alternatively if you could get a set with lockable wheels it would be even better!

We need to carry 6 bikes so I'm also looking at an bike rack for the inside but am not sure how much of my space it'll take up so I'll wait til I get the van. I would still need an external one but could maybe get away with a smaller one. Am trying not to add to my tail swing.

Multi hook hangers are great for fleeces, wet gear etc on, they can be put high up on the wall of the garage.

Good luck to all, am waiting to hear all the great solutions!!

regards

Arizona

PS Tincan what's a "folding electric urbanmover "?


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.bossbi.com/bike/urbanmover/urbanmover_bikes.php

i think ?

I like the idea of the drawers instead of stacking boxes, or mabye both ideas with lightweight stuff in the top boxes ?

Keep those suggestions coming.

Surely someone somewhere makes a living out of designing suitable storage, or is this my new career ?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

If your'e in need of some Fiamma garage bars to assist in storage, holding loose items down, I have a pair in excellent condition with all fixings for sale  

Regards M&D


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The secret to a tidy garage is to declare it a wife free zone if you can.

I tried this with ours but every time my back is turned something else gets dumped in there. Perhaps i'll have to change the locks :roll: 

pete


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

All the best laid plans eh .....

We have a garage that would probably fit a queen sized mattres in it so it is relatively large.

Two years ago it started off quite tidy, bikes, hammock, boxes for some tools, waterhoses, tidy electric cables etc. Then we moved into the van.

We got a dog and some inflatable kayaks. In went a false floor - there is a ledge each side of the garage to fix this to - and the kayaks were pushed under this. This stopped any other items snagging and therefore puncturing them. 

However, this then caused an issue with where to put the bikes as although they would still just fit in height wise, if you shorterned the handle bars, it was a struggle. A bike rack for the outside of the van was purchased.

Since then, will all the best intentions, our garage has become a free for all. We had a wonderful crate system which was lovely until you wanted to find something and you weren't quite sure which crate it was in and you had had a couple of bacardi's or were in a rush. Most of the crates were dumped after 6 months ish. 

We now have a roughly separate areas for kitchen equipment, surfboards, odd power tools, dog food and our food spares. If we look in the general vicinity we kind of find it. If one of us has disappeared into the garage and has not been seen for some time, the other comes looking with ropes and pulleys! Works for us :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

peejay said:


> The secret to a tidy garage is to declare it a wife free zone if you can.
> 
> I tried this with ours but every time my back is turned something else gets dumped in there. Perhaps i'll have to change the locks :roll:
> 
> pete


ooooo, just read this Pete, I beg to disagree.

Phil moans about our Garage and tidies it up on a regular basis, he usually blames me for the mess.

However, I have recently carried out a survey (2 minutes ago) as to the 'Reasons for a messy garage'

1. Drill and charger leant against access door
2. Toaster dumped in front of under bed radiator instead of against wall
3. Missed the washbasket again with yesterdays clothes
4. Sporting accessories that are used once a year, falling off the ceiling
5. Leather bike gear thrown from the door and landed on the veg basket
6. Half built skateboard skulking in the dim recesses
7. Parsnip escaped the veg basket ... this one was probably me!

Now out of the seven reasons, I find I may be responsible for one of them....... and if it wasn't for veg we wouldn't eat! :lol:


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Garage Storage*

Hi all,
I got an 2440x1220mm sheet of 9mm exterior ply and cut it into three different sizes to fit in the garage lying horizontally supported by the ledges front and rear.

This effectively gives a lower level below the ply about a foot deep running right through and holds all the dirtier stuff like spare wheel, jack, tools, bag of awning sides, front and poles, table, bar-b-q stuff, awning winder, etc.

The upper level holds various collapsible baskets (Tesco £1.47) for foodstuff, water, outdoor clothes, shoes and I have fixed/screwed an Ikea 3 sliding basket unit for odds and sods to the centre bit of plywood accessible from both sides.

The plywood sections fitted to both sides are hinged onto the uprights and can be lifted for access below.

All the plywood can be removed if required in about 5 mins.

I have a bike rack fitted so don't need to use the garage for them.
I'll take some photos if you wish.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

PS Tincan what's a "folding electric urbanmover "?[/quote]
Hi Arizona,

Dealgan got it in one. the um24 urban mover appears to me to be the best little electric bike available. It folds up/down into a small enough load to be able to carry 2 in a normal car boot. the only downside is the €1100 price tag, that is why I'm dithering on the second one. I use a bike when away in Tincan but this is for Myra , she was delighted with her spin on Sat and reckons she could easily manage the 10k cycle from site to the town where our son lives in Germany. We will be heading there for the arrival of our first grandchildren in June, she is expecting twins. Dont know how we'll manage shopping etc but will find out soon enough

Noel


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> ooooo, just read this Pete, I beg to disagree.


Lols Leigh, that can't be right, us males are such a tidy species :roll:

Our motorhome garage is usually the epitomy of orderlyness until she craftilly slips in 'stuff'.

Best you don't look inside our garage at home tho, theres so much 'useful' stuff in there that theres no room anymore for anything it was originally built for, like bikes and cars, one day we'll have a sort out, but i'm sure it will all end in tears - "you can't throw that out, it might come in useful".... bet you've all been there and done that :roll:

Pete

ps, apologies dealgan if its a bit off topic.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Having looked around at other peoples houses and friends I have come to the conclusion that they come in 2 categories, either outies or innies, myself I am an innie.

The inside of my cupboards are always organised and tidy, even my drawers (no not those kind). But look around my house and it would be a bit like the Yellow pages ad if we ever got burgled, my other half would be thanking the burglar for tidying up. So I am hoping I can see the garage as just a big cupboard .

I like the idea of the drawers but I just know my lot would constantly block the front of them, for me to have to move everything to be able to get in . Luckily we are not built for bikes yet, but are working on it, the little one has never been happy on hers she prefers a scooter and my son had his stolen from the house and wasn't that bothered so it hasn't been replaced. Ours will be full of body boards and skim boards in the summer but at least they are just flat and light.

Hope I enjoy this van as much as I am enjoying the route planning and packing of it, does that make me a bit of a sad character is it normal. (Nahh!! can't be normal , never been normal)

mandy


----------



## Walton (Nov 22, 2006)

I have just bought a Rimor Superbrig which we will be going motorcrossing. I have spent a lot of time this week thinking about the garage and how to fit a motorx bike, power washer, toolboxes, safari room, spares, etc,etc.
I have come with the idea of sheeting the inside of the garage with gerruda board 1/2" thick and covering with light crinkle aluminium sheeting. This will work in two ways
1. I can screw anything to the sheeting close to the doors for easy access. Paper towel dispenser, fire extinguisher, tools, fluids etc.
2. When I sell the van, this sheeting can be removed to leave a clean and relatively unused garage.
Fiamma have some good equipment in their brochure for garages.

Good luck with your projects.

Walton


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Garage Storage*



exmusso said:


> I'll take some photos if you wish.


Whoops. Forgot about this thread. :!:

Pics would be good Alan. Cheers.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I bought some stackable plastic drawers dead cheap from Wilkinsons. They are the flexi plastic type so don't shatter when knocked like the hard plastic ones. Just used some large but short self tap screws to fix against the inner wall of the garage. Holds all the odds & sods, bits and pieces etc  

Trevor


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

oooo, this has just reminded me. Our new all singing all dancing Wilkinsons store is opening today ... will have to go take a look, never been in wilkinsons before!! :lol: :lol: 

Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We have fitted the rear wall of the garage with a plank of wood 4 x 1 on this we have 6 coat hooks which have on them.

1) 2 wax coats, and motorcycle leather trousers.

2) Pair of overalls and motorcycle jackets.

3) All sorts of small bits like steel bike lock and 1 pair of wellies in a plastic bag.

4) 1 pair of wellies in a plastic bag and 1 flat hose.

5) 1 flat hose and spare hook up lead.

6) 1 flat hose and position for main hook up lead.

We have a 250 honda in the garage which goes into a home made front wheel shoe. Double top box and helmets for the M/CA.

Have also used lots of terry clips to hold loads of odds and ends on walls. Could go on a lot more.

We had to fit cycle rack on the back of the van.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

it might be an idea to use foldaway pedals on the bikes so you can get them in more easily.


----------



## 116310 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Garage Storage*



exmusso said:


> Hi all,
> I got an 2440x1220mm sheet of 9mm exterior ply and


Hello all
Alan: I like the sound of what you've done in the garahe. Did you / could you post the photos?

I also liked the idea from Walton? of lining the garage.

I have a Knaus since a couple of months ago and also have a BIG problem with the garaje (of the rear kind, with one narrow-ish tall side door), I really hate having to get inside to find anything, there's nowhere to stand and you're always crouching down. So I thought the best thing would be to turn the whole garaje into a big drawer. The garage door would be turned into the drawer front. It would need some very heavy duty drawer guides, the kind of thing used for cutting tool drawer cabinets. I haven't drawn anything yet, but I imagine that the structure of the drawer would be four horizontal members which could receive large plastic boxes. Drawbacks: 1) before opening the drawer, you would need to level up (L/R) well, and/or fit dampers or rubber endstops, to stop the thing slamming open/shut 2) you would need to make sure you've locked it before starting a journey or have a failsafe mechanism whereby the drawer always latches closed when you close it. A variant on this is have a drawer on each side of the MH, making the each drawer only half as deep, but that would mean taking a jigsaw to the coachwork, which makes me just a little nervous, or getting a pro to do it which is $$$$$.........
Hope my ramblings help and look forward to your ideas.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Garage Storage*



mpab123 said:


> exmusso said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


You will *have* to have enough room to slide it out. If you are in a car park or some other restricted space and need to get into it .................

Harvey


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Garage Storage*



mpab123 said:


> exmusso said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Hi mpab123,

I am still running with this setup but have altered, cut, replaced and removed it before replacing it again.

We have a couple of electric folding bikes we prefer in the garage rather than on the bike rack so they fit quite snugly in the top section.

Over the next couple of days, I am repacking the garage in prep for going away so I'll take some photos if you wish.

I notice you've not suscribed yet as I would be able to send you the photos in a PM.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garage*

Hi

Interesting thread this one. My garage is fitted with various shelves and so on which I have lined with rubber matting. I have also added some wire baskets. I just need a couple of those elastic lugage retaining straps to hold my sun chairs upright and then finally the scooter can go in.

Russell

I like the idea of the dirty washing basket in the garage.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I too made a false floor that fits into the tie-down bolt slots.

Seven pieces of half inch blockboard with aluminum strips at the edges that do the sliding bit.

The pieces slide in individually and can be shuffled back and forth or can be easily removed.

They are strong enough to take my weight.

If anything needs strapping down then the eye bolts can be fitted by leaving a slight gap between the boards.

It makes a space of about 9" deep that now takes levelling blocks, sun umbrella, hookup cable and so on.

I can even carry all my folk group PA gear on the false floor when going to gigs.

So, just imagine the amount of clinking bottles that we can bring back across the Channel!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pics*

Here are the pics.

Russell


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Now that I have chequer plated the base of mine I shall probably go back to my own customed way of doing things,ie.empty garage, scooter in,tie down, then stuff all the left overs in any available space  
tony


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Nicely done Russ ours doesn't look too different Honest!


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Garage Lay-out*

Hi all,

In response to request for photos of my m/h garage:-

This pic shows the 8x4 sheet which has been cut into three sections.

The outer two sections are hinged to allow access below to store dirty stuff like spare wheel, jack, awning bits, wash brush, windbreak etc.

The centre section normally stays in place but can be removed in seconds if required. I also cut another section out which can hinge back and allow fitment of a mobile a/c unit. The airflow can be directed through the access hatch into the habitation area.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Garage layout*

Second photo showing one of the outer sections hinged up to allow access below.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Contents of garage*

This photo shows some of the contents removed to sort out before trip.

It does not show the two electric folding bikes that also fit into the garage.

Cheers,
Alan


----------

